
Mathematicians have solved traffic jams, and they’re begging cities to listen - koevet
https://www.fastcompany.com/90455739/mathematicians-have-solved-traffic-jams-and-theyre-begging-cities-to-listen
======
pythonic_caver
Bbc article on same topic [https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20181212-can-
artificial-i...](https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20181212-can-artificial-
intelligence-end-traffic-jams)

------
minyazavut
clickbait

~~~
gus_massa
I agree, but it's better to add more details. (All titles are clickbait.)
Let's try:

The takeaway in the articles are unrealistic:

1) You can't force everyone to follow centralized instructions.

2) If you ban parking in the streets people will be unhappy. The plan should
explain how the Major of the city is not fired.

3) I don't understand how electric car can solve the traffic jams.

4) I agree that a good model of the trafic of the city will be extremely
useful. The problem is to construct a good model. Just saying "let's build a
model" doesn't solve anything.

